# Violin Composition



## bellbottom

I have sometimes played violin at music shops, so i have some fair bit of understanding of its tunes. I am hearing its tunes since childhood. Also keeping in mind that Herr Mozart's music was largely based on superior violinists of his times. And without them he wouldn't had been successfull. So i would like to put forth into study the violin music of johannes holzel 'vienna calling'. I first listened to the violin theme in the symphony version of vienna calling. The theme is bavarian music, but if i play its tune in my own way like british music then there are i feel some changes. So then i realise that the bavarian music of violin is very difficult to master, in other words its played wonderfull.






Then i study the melody version of vienna calling. In it there is no violin music. So i imagine that i play violin at slow theme of vienna calling itself at upper base level with short twitch in harmony making it sound like english music. I am not talking here about carnatic violin. So then as the song progresses i could sense realize that violin music is base music which makes this song so favorite amongst its listeners!


----------



## ccravens

Very interesting indeed!


----------



## bellbottom

I was imagining how wonderfull it would be if i had a chance to do a concert in singing this song....






With my beautifull voice and pronunciation would i be able to lure white crowds?

Somtimes, the feeling is right
You fall in love for the first time
Heartbeat, and kisses so sweet
Summertime love in the moonlight

Ah-yippie-yi-yu
Ah-yippie-yi-yeah
Ah-yippie-yi-yu-ah

Now the summer is gone
You had to go back home
Please come and see me again
I never felt more alone

Baby, I am missing you
I want you by my side
And I hope you'll miss me too
Come back and stay
I think about you every day
I really want you too
You swept my feet right off the ground, you're the love I found

Doctor Jones, Jones, Calling Doctor Jones
Doctor Jones, Doctor Jones, Get up now (Wake up now)

Doctor Jones, Jones, Calling Doctor Jones
Doctor Jones, Doctor Jones, Wake up now (Wake up now)

Ah-yippie-yi-yu
Ah-yippie-yi-yeah
Ah-yippie-yi-yu-ah

Ah-yippie-yi-yu
Ah-yippie-yi-yeah
Ah-yippie-yi-yu-ah

All I think of is you, and all of the things we had
Doctor, what can I do?
Why does it have to be like that?

Baby, I am missing you
I want you by my side
And I hope you'll miss me too
Come back and stay
I think about you every day
I really want you too
You swept my feet right off the ground, you're the love I found

Doctor Jones, Jones, Calling Doctor Jones
Doctor Jones, Doctor Jones, Get up now (Wake up now)

Doctor Jones, Jones, Calling Doctor Jones
Doctor Jones, Doctor Jones, Wake up now (Wake up now)

Ah-yippie-yi-yu
Ah-yippie-yi-yeah
Ah-yippie-yi-yu-ah

Ah-yippie-yi-yu
Ah-yippie-yi-yeah
Ah-yippie-yi-yu-ah

Please, please cure me
Please, please cure me
Please, please cure me
Please, please cure me

Doctor Jones, Jones - (Wake up now)
Doctor Jones, Jones - (Wake up now)
Doctor Jones, Jones - (Wake up now)
Doctor Jones, Jones,
Wake up now!

Ah-yippie-yi-yu
Ah-yippie-yi-yeah
Ah-yippie-yi-yu-ah

Ah-yippie-yi-yu
Ah-yippie-yi-yeah
Ah-yippie-yi-yu-ah

Doctor Jones, Jones, Calling Doctor Jones
Doctor Jones, Doctor Jones, Get up now (Wake up now)

Doctor Jones, Jones, Calling Doctor Jones
Doctor Jones, Doctor Jones, Wake up now (Wake up now)

Like suppose i checked my minds visions i was once given the opportunity to sing in a concert. I can't remember well where it was but it was cold morning perhaps in australia i guess. I thought many beautifull foreigners white skinners blondes would turn up. But instead many many many fat slobs, weirdos, uncles, aunties showed up!!! I sang it fine used all my powers to hypnotize but when i finished no one clapped. And there was no expression on the audience. I didn't understood what was going on. You know in modern day no one even gives a damn if i was Herr Mozart. And i sang for capturing white hearts and didn't wanted anything in return. And someone management asked me to sing again. My mind went in such a turmoil that i forgot the lyrics in between and spoke mumbled something else! And it was really funny!

But when i came down the stage i was really nervous, and just to my surprise many in the audiences started smiling. News spread fast and when i came to USA, i happened to meet the real aqua duo. Even Lolly female singer. Who were infact very ordinary people in real life. And had no love expression themselves! They were still struggling to live their simple lives!

I like this particular aqua number cause it came on mtv in 1999 when i was in teens. And it was aqua only hit. It has good violin rhythm like english old music si, si, si.....!!! And thought my voice could enhance it!!! Nowdays even aqua like small music groups are not seen making good music that would seem cool!!! Perhaps these visions are of 2005 when i was very thin and young!!! But these dreams remain dreams and are like wishfull thinking!!


----------

